# Looking for a dove/pigeon in D.C.



## julieg (Nov 29, 2006)

I am looking to adopt a dove or pigeon for a Nature Center. It is in Loudoun County, VA which is about 40 minutes west of D.C. 
Let me know if you hear of any. I have tried all of the Animal shelters in the area.
Thanks
Julie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We do have a member needing to find a home for a rescued pigeon. Plans are being made to ship this bird to me in California, but if you can offer a good home that is so much closer, Jamuko may like to discuss this with you. Please see this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18065

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

julieg said:


> I am looking to adopt a dove or pigeon for a Nature Center. It is in Loudoun County, VA which is about 40 minutes west of D.C.
> Let me know if you hear of any. I have tried all of the Animal shelters in the area.
> Thanks
> Julie


Julieg............my name is Renee and I'm a member here. (Lovebirds) is what I go by. If you can give more details on what you are looking for exactly, I can probably help you. The pigeon mentioned in the next answer to you is a wonderful possibility also. It really depends on what you are needing and why. Please feel free to contact me here, through Private Message or you can call me at 276-647-3593. I'm in Martinsville, VA
PS: you may also contact me at [email protected] OR [email protected]


----------

